# The New Kung Fu Kid



## scottie (Jun 13, 2010)

Has anyone seen the new Karate Kid movie. I have had to work all weekend so I have been unable to watch it. Is it good? worth the Money? I have had a few people say it was ok. No one said it was better or more historically correct than the first. Tell me what you think?


----------



## KenpoVzla (Jun 13, 2010)

Not good, not ok. Unless you have nothing to do and$10 to spend, then don't go watch it. 

It is an absolute ripoff of the original. You would think they would at least change the idea a little, but no, it is so similar to the original that you can almost picture the original scenes as this one goes through.

It takes place in China, karate is now kung fu, training scenes are different and that's about it.

There was a kid sitting 2 rows next to me and he kept telling his dad: "Daddy daddy, just like in the original movie."

When I left the theater, I finally understood why it's called The Karate Kid, and not Kung-Fu kid or even Karate Kid V.


----------



## Balrog (Jun 13, 2010)

SWMBO and I saw it last night.  I went into it thinking "Cheap ripoff, even if Jackie Chan is in it".  I'm happy to say I was wrong.

The writing was weak, but Chan and Smith are strong actors and they make it work.  There are a few sly Jackie Chan humor moments, but the message is still the same positive message:  it's all about perseverance and overcoming obstacles and determination and becoming a stronger, better person through martial arts training.

The tournament scene in the original movie sucked, and sadly, so did this one as well.  It's the weakest part of the movie.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm conflicted about seeing this one, so I hope that more of you chime in.

We all know Jackie Chan can be entertaining, how was Jaden in anybody's opinion? Did his kung fu look good? Can the kid act? That's what might tip me over.


----------



## Balrog (Jun 13, 2010)

girlbug2 said:


> I'm conflicted about seeing this one, so I hope that more of you chime in.
> 
> We all know Jackie Chan can be entertaining, how was Jaden in anybody's opinion? Did his kung fu look good? Can the kid act? That's what might tip me over.


His acting and Jackie Chan's acting are what make this movie work.


----------



## ATC (Jun 13, 2010)

KenpoVzla said:


> Not good, not ok. Unless you have nothing to do and$10 to spend, then don't go watch it.
> 
> It is an absolute ripoff of the original. You would think they would at least change the idea a little, but no, it is so similar to the original that you can almost picture the original scenes as this one goes through.
> 
> ...


They kept the same story on purpose. They did not make a new or different movie they told the same story for this time. Not much should have changed. The movie was a reboot or remake not a boot or make.

As for if someone should see it. *Yes*, because everyone will look at the same thing differently. I never listen to critics about a movie because we don't see the same thing. How can I base see or not seeing a movie on what someone else says. They saw it so why shouldn't I. If it is bad then I saw a bad movie but I will never know unless I see it. *One man's garbage is another man's treasure*.

For me the movie was a nice reminder of why the original was so good and I got to enjoy it with my kids as I did with my parents. I can only hope that my kids felt as I did when I saw the original. Great messages in both stories. Good to see something positive and motivational.


----------



## Kurai (Jun 13, 2010)

Saw it today and enjoyed it.  Good messages.


----------



## Steve (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay.  The acting is marginal.  Smith is a cute kid, but a good actor?  Not yet.  Maybe someday, but even for a child actor, he was marginal.  Chan was actually pretty good.

The movie is a remake.  It's the same plot.  But all of that said, I enjoyed it.  i liked the first movie in spite of marginal to downright questionable acting and a blatant formula movie and I liked this one too.

It's a fine movie.  Not great, but you get exactly what you expect and if you liked the first one, you should like this one.  It's the same charming story and, personally, the stiff acting, terrible dialogue and blatant formula make it even more enjoyable.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jun 14, 2010)

Now I will have to post again when I see the full movie (I only saw the end of it), but there are two things I liked about the movie:

*1) The scene where the kid's begging his master to fix him so he can compete in the last match. *"Why do you still want to compete?" "Because I'm still scared. I don't want to be scared anymore. I can't have balance that way"

*2) More realistic last point.* Instead of some super-secret ultimate technique, he finds a way to overcome adversity. Granted, I haven't seen the rest of the movie, so I might be off base. But it was, to me, more believable.


----------



## Msby (Jun 14, 2010)

SPOILER:

The ending fight
[yt]Aey7_ZkYmvo[/yt]


----------



## ATC (Jun 14, 2010)

Boy!!! Not the best cam work I have seen. LOL:rofl:


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 15, 2010)

Haven't seen it yet but it sounds like they threw the baby out with the bathwater when they switch karate with kungfu.   No biggie but i thought it was to be a remake of the 'karate kid' meaning okinawa style...? i'm sure i'll form a more solid opinion after seeing the movie.

j


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 22, 2010)

My kids and I finally saw this last week at the cheap theater. I had been trying to get my 11 yr old boy to watch the original Karate Kid, but he claimed it was boring! Blasphemy!!!

However, both boys liked this reboot Karate Kid. Despite my staunch defense of the 1980s original version, I have to admit that I liked it as well. Much to my surprise, Jaden Smith can act. He's even charming. The particulars of the story--location, names, races of the actors, style being taught--are changed, but the plot structure is intact. Jaden appears to have some competence as a martial artist, and his performance was plausible. The writers didn't try to rehash the same old jokes (fly catching with chopsticks for example), but wrote in new humor and made it their own. IMO it worked-- the only approach that wouldn't have come across as completely cheesy. 

Perhaps it's a comment on how much times have changed since I saw the Karate Kid in theaters, that kids today can't relate to Daniel so much as they see themselves more in Dre. So, I won't begrudge this generation for its apparent rejection of the beloved classic in favor of the reboot. I am almost ready to forgive Will Smith for his nepotism. Almost.


----------



## scottie (Aug 22, 2010)

girlbug2 said:


> My kids and I finally saw this last week at the cheap theater. I had been trying to get my 11 yr old boy to watch the original Karate Kid, but he claimed it was boring! Blasphemy!!!
> 
> However, both boys liked this reboot Karate Kid. Despite my staunch defense of the 1980s original version, I have to admit that I liked it as well. Much to my surprise, Jaden Smith can act. He's even charming. The particulars of the story--location, names, races of the actors, style being taught--are changed, but the plot structure is intact. Jaden appears to have some competence as a martial artist, and his performance was plausible. The writers didn't try to rehash the same old jokes (fly catching with chopsticks for example), but wrote in new humor and made it their own. IMO it worked-- the only approach that wouldn't have come across as completely cheesy.
> 
> Perhaps it's a comment on how much times have changed since I saw the Karate Kid in theaters, that kids today can't relate to Daniel so much as they see themselves more in Dre. So, I won't begrudge this generation for its apparent rejection of the beloved classic in favor of the reboot. I am almost ready to forgive Will Smith for his nepotism. Almost.



I saw it. about a week after this post, I loved it. I just wish it would have been karate, or called the kung fu kid.


----------



## Indie12 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well even after all this time, I still have not and will not, and refuse to see the new Karate Kid film, or the political correct term (Kung Fu Kid).

Damn You Will Smith, Damn You To Hell!!! Because of This New Project of His, I Am No Longer A Fan, Nor Will I Watch Any More of This Films or Television Shows (Re-Runs, or New Shows (If He Has Any)!!!


----------



## Chat Noir (Apr 16, 2011)

I saw it and absolutely didn't care for it.  I'm a huge Jackie Chan fan and I've seen this performance over and over again. I love him but he can't act. The boy did fine but right now he's just Will Smith's kid, which is the only reason he was given the role. If he really can act, we'll know in the future when he's a young adult. The film for me just didn't have the emotional impact of the original Karate Kid and I can't say I cared for any of the characters, unlike in the original film. To each his own.


----------



## scottie (Apr 16, 2011)

Chat Noir said:


> I saw it and absolutely didn't care for it.  I'm a huge Jackie Chan fan and I've seen this performance over and over again. I love him but he can't act. The boy did fine but right now he's just Will Smith's kid, which is the only reason he was given the role. If he really can act, we'll know in the future when he's a young adult. The film for me just didn't have the emotional impact of the original Karate Kid and I can't say I cared for any of the characters, unlike in the original film. To each his own.



I saw The Karate Kid 2 this past Monday night. There is just something Martial about the old movies. The acting and fight scenes may not be as good. The actors may have not been very well known, but in my humble opinion they are so much more real. The research that was put into the original movies made them not only historically accurate, but just better. It may just be me but Monday night I felt like I was on Okinawa. Even I know that art of the movie was in Hawaii. I just did not feel that connection with the new movie. I know absolutely nothing about the Martial Arts and wanted to see Will son act I probably would liked it better.


----------



## SouthPaw (Apr 17, 2011)

My only flaw with this movie that really, really bothered me was they see the woman with the snake on the mountain and Chan and Jadens characters are talking that "This takes a lifetime of practice to master" somethin along those lines... the snake was not moving her, she was moving the snake, etc.

Then a few months later, after a few weeks of kung fu, this kid beats a lifetime kung fu student with said advanced technique.

Boo that.


----------

